# Interface USB para protocolo DMX512



## oscarcito_ale

Hola colegas pongo en sus manos un conversor usb/dmx512 para que lo analicen el mismo utiliza el software freestyler yo estoy en la construciòn del mismo hasta ahora va todo bien en unos dias les comento como funciona.

Lista Componentes:

R1: 1,5 K 1/4W
C1: 150 nf (ceramico)
C2: 220 nf (ceramico)
Ic1: ds75176b (national semiconductor)
Ic2: PIC 16c745
X1: 6 Mhz.

p.d: ¡¡¡¡¡Atenciòn el pic solo puede ser escrito una sola vez!

¡¡¡ en caso de utilizar un cristal como fue diseñado el pcb los capacitores C3 y C4 son de 33pf tambien al momento de grabar el pic tildar la opcion para utilizar cristal ya que el archivo hex. trae tilda la opcion resonador!

Saludos


----------



## fernandoae

Si algún dia consigo por acá un micro con USB lo voy a probar... 
Es de 512 canales o está limitado?

Esta es una versión de 256CH para puerto paralelo (LPT):
http://freedmx.com/
Alguien la probó?


----------



## alexus

han de ser caro!


----------



## oscarcito_ale

mira yo lo consegui aca y me salio $33,75 pesos argentinos elgo haci como USD 9 y el ds USD 1,25 yo lo estoy armando en estos dias lo termino y les comento que tal funciona.
Fernando para ser mas sertero el micro lo compre de rosario CERSRL ELECTRONICA mail:cersrl@fibertel.com.ar si te sirve de ayuda lo que si el vendedor si me dijo que el pic 16c745 o 16c765 es medio dificil conseguirlo debe ser que ya esta discontinuo no se fabrica mas.


----------



## fernandoae

33$-50$ no son nada comparado con lo que sale comprarlo  
http://listado.mercadolibre.com.ar/dmx-usb


----------



## oscarcito_ale

la verdad que estas en lo cierto vamos a ver que tal funciona y que no sea limitado como todos dicen... ya vamos a ver en estos dias lo termino y les cuento ahora ando un poco ocupado por razones laborales pero ya voy a tener un tiempo....


----------



## EXFLACO

Fernando ,la version con pic 16f88 y salida del puerto de impresora funciona muy bien te lo recomiendo o el magnulator,el amigo manolo la tiene clara


----------



## fernandoae

EXFLACO dijo:
			
		

> Fernando ,la version con pic 16f88 y salida del puerto de impresora funciona muy bien te lo recomiendo o el magnulator,el amigo manolo la tiene clara


 
La probaste con un adaptador de paralelo a usb?

Porque si funciona la podemos vender a 450$  
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-53976422-interface-adaptador-usb-dmx-512-control-iluminacion-_JM_

Revisen éste link
http://www.mdesign.es/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=3&Itemid=1
Es lo básico, está en español y es corto


----------



## ivan_mzr

Si funciona, yo lo arme venia en una revista de elektor, el problema es el freestyler ya que siempre se traba y nunca funcionaron los botones, las escenas y ya no me acuerdo. Quizas las nuevas versiones ya esten solucionado estos detalles. Pero la interfaz funciona muy bien!, haber si puedo conseguir el dise;o del PCB(no supe donde quedo).

Lo unico que le cambie fue el resonador por un oscilador y el PCB esta dise;ado para utilizar un cristal o oscilador.


----------



## fernandoae

Yo me refiero a si funciona la interfaz manolator/magnulator con un adaptador paralelo a usb


----------



## EXFLACO

Fernando no anda de esa manera, ya lo intente,pero no es mala idea una laptop vieja con salida de impresora estan baratas las usadas o una de escritorio,tb no muy potente anda muy bien y todo el conjunto cuesta muchisimo menos que la consola que reemplazaria todo eso.lo otro lo dije lo del post anterior porque este deberia ser un sitio de amigos en colaboracion no en cargadas o disputas de quien sabe mas,eso no interesa si no el resultado del equipo completo o sea de todos los que nos metemos en el tema no lo crees?

Ivan, si pudieras subir el diseño del pcb mas la modificacion para cristal todo el foro te estaria agradecido,en lugar del freestyler se pueden usar otros programas hay muchisimos free en la red esd cuestion de probarlos


----------



## ivan_mzr

ya me habia dado por vencido, pero lo encontre en la compu del negocio...

El PCB tiene opcion para utilizar Resonador, Crystal u Oscilador. Solo hay que escoger al momento de programar el pic la opcion correcta de tipo de oscilador. En el que construi que fue con un oscilador seleccione E4 que es Clock externo con PLL (6Mhz) y utilizando el JDM y el Ic-Prog solo hay que seleccionar las casillas.


----------



## oscarcito_ale

Hola ivan por lo que veo el proyecto que tenes es el mismo que estoy haciendo ya tengo terminado el pcb estoy a punto de quemar el pic pero entro en la duda que opcion tildo para utilizar un cristal de 6 Mhz. como soft. utilizo el winpic800 y como hardware el jmd que me aconsejas antes de quemar el pic? Ivan si tenes el .hex del pic y si lo podes adjuntar mejor haci comparo uno con el otro. saludos

imagen del programador que utilizo


----------



## capitanp

interesante y el micro no es tan caro

http://articulo.deremate.com.ar/MLA...c-microchip-microcontrolador-flash-28-pin-_JM

ademas no es OTP sino flash  el OTP es mas barato todavia pero solo por pedidos espesificos

lo unico que no comprendo es que si el micro tiene 256 bytes de ram  como puede manejar 512 canales ya que cada canal ocuparia 1 byte


para mi esta interface solo pude manejar del 1 al 255 chDMX


saludos


----------



## oscarcito_ale

Hola Capitan, vos sabes que tiene un progrmita para testear y en uno de esos esta el canal el nº 511 y 512 haci que debe llegar... a mi me esta faltando programar el pic... fijate el mensaje 23 en unas de esas me podes dar una mano antes de meter la pata. Saludos


----------



## ivan_mzr

Si piensas utilizar el cristal de 6Mhz seleccionas la casilla H4(Cristal/Oscilador 6Mhz con PLL) que al parecer es la que tienes seleccionada.

El 16c745 es OTP y lo pude programar con el JDM que no utiliza alimentacion externa, la verdad si funciono.


http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/en/DeviceDoc/41124c.pdf





		Código:
	

:100000008A150A1200280000F00003088301A000EE
:100010000A08A1000408A2008A110A128B1A0B1DFB
:10002000122800000B1A8B1C162800008B190B1CC1
:100030001A2800000B1F4228831203130C08831692
:1000400003130C0583120313A7008A110A12A719C0
:100050005020271B00008A110A12271A622527192F
:100060000000A71800008A110A122718AF25831272
:1000700003130D08831603130D0583120313A70042
:100080002718000083012208840021088A00200824
:080090008300F00E700E090060
:1000A0008316031710081105831203138A110A120D
:1000B00003197628B3008A110A123319CD208A1148
:1000C0000A1233187A208A110A12B319DB208A1116
:1000D0000A12B31AB5208A110A12B318BE208A1167
:1000E0000A12331AA7208A110A1250288312031306
:1000F0008C110800B401CC018316031790119011E4
:10010000901190110830A100B830A2008830A000F2
:10011000C030A6000830A40096019001831203139A
:100120008C1183160317063098003B309100FF3086
:1001300093000130970083120313CE01CF01D00149
:10014000831203130130B5008312031308008316D2
:1001500003171112101210111115951483120313A5
:100160008C11831203134C1408008316031790128A
:10017000831203138C1183120313080083160317D1
:100180009010120813059201831203138C1183122D
:100190000313B80083120313080083160317111109
:1001A0001011101211169510831203138C11831263
:1001B0000313CC01080083178316031714080439AE
:1001C000A03E9419083E8400831203130008A8007F
:1001D000840A0008A900840A0008AA0083160317ED
:1001E00014089011831203138C1183120313CD0092
:1001F00028083C39B900243A8A110A120319302917
:100200003908043A8A110A1203190D293908343AB7
:100210008A110A120319982908004D088A110A1236
:10022000031D24293608213A8A110A12031D1829B0
:10023000831603170830A1008830A0008A110A1223
:10024000831203138F290800083A8A110A12031D2A
:100250002B29D01508004D08103A03190800080092
:100260004D0818398A110A12031D87293608063AE3
:100270008A110A12031D40298A110A12FE248629B6
:100280003608663A8A110A12031D4C298A110A128D
:10029000FE248A110A1286293608053A8A110A12A2
:1002A000031D58298A110A12E4238A110A12862989
:1002B0003608033A8A110A12031D61298A110A12AB
:1002C00086293608013A8A110A12031D83292F084C
:1002D000013A8A110A12031D75298316031719148E
:1002E000831203138A110A1286292F08023A8A11EF
:1002F0000A12031D8629831603171A148312031387
:100300008A110A1286298A110A12302D0800083A29
:100310008A110A12031D8E29501508000800831641
:100320000317A501C830A40083120313B601080007
:1003300083172A0884000008AB00840A0008AC0078
:10034000840A0008AD00840A0008AE00840A000890
:10035000AF00840A0008B000840A0008B100840AD3
:100360000008B2004D0818398A110A12031D002A2C
:10037000831603170830A100A400831203132B086F
:10038000213A88300319C83083160317A0001512CC
:1003900083120313B6012B088A110A120319502A7B
:1003A0002B08013A8A110A1203196B2A2B08023A08
:1003B0008A110A120319802A2B08803A8A110A121C
:1003C00003198C2A2B08813A8A110A1203199E2AD2
:1003D0002B08823A8A110A120319B02A2B086039B5
:1003E000203A8A110A1203192F2D2B086039403A3E
:1003F0008A110A12031D682B8A110A12312D080076
:100400008316031790119011901190118316031702
:1004100028084039403A8038A8000830A900AC00CC
:10042000151283120313CE01CF01D001AB1BD014E0
:10043000AB1F5014831203138A110A12AB1B362A06
:100440008A110A1231080739031D4E14B10CB10C80
:10045000310C1F39CE0732080739B200B20DB20D88
:10046000B20DB20D320DE039CE0708003108073960
:10047000031D4F14B10CB10C310C1F39CF073208DA
:100480000739B200B20DB20DB20DB20D320DE03926
:10049000CF07080083160317AD01C830AC00080071
:1004A0002C08013A8A110A120319F12B2C08053A7B
:1004B0008A110A120319D82B2C08093A8A110A1238
:1004C0000319952C2C08033A8A110A1203193B2CA4
:1004D0008A110A12682B2C08013A8A110A12031990
:1004E000382C2C080B3A8A110A120319E92C2C0813
:1004F000033A8A110A120319822C8A110A12682BF4
:100500002C08013A8A110A120319FC2B2C08033A11
:100510008A110A120319462C2C08083A8A110A1269
:100520000319852C2C08063A8A110A120319BA2AD3
:100530002C08003A8A110A1203196E2B2C080A3A69
:100540008A110A120319C72C2C08003A8A110A12C0
:100550000319802B2C08063A8A110A120319BA2AA9
:100560002C08003A8A110A120319B12B8A110A12B7
:10057000682B080002308A0003102E080339C33E9E
:1005800003188A0A8200682BC72AE12A112B063039
:10059000B6000830BD003030BA000730BB008A1109
:1005A0000A122A27BC00B2088A110A12031DDC2A8B
:1005B00031023108031CBC00BC0A8A110A12FE2455
:1005C00008000630B60003102D0D8A110A122027EC
:1005D000BA0003102D0D013E2027BB000230BA07E0
:1005E0000318BB0A8A110A122A27BC000230BA0279
:1005F000031CBB03B2088A110A120319022B8A11C9
:100600000A120A2B3C0831028A110A1203180A2B1B
:100610003108BC000830BD00BC0A8A110A12FE2451
:1006200008006630B6002F088A110A12031D222B1B
:100630003008031D222B9230BA000730BB008A110C
:100640000A12592B0730BB009430BA00C3018A113B
:100650000A126227BA0A2F028A110A12031D382BC6
:100660008A110A12622730028A110A120319442BD6
:10067000BA0AC30A96303A028A110A12031C272BBF
:10068000B6018A110A12682B06302D028A110A124D
:10069000031C4E2BB6018A110A12682B2D0DBB00CC
:1006A00043088A110A126827BA00BB0A4308682760
:1006B000BB008A110A126227BC0031023108031CF8
:1006C000BC000830BD00BC0A8A110A12FE240800D2
:1006D00083160317181483120313080083160317D5
:1006E0002608840083120313831735088000840AC8
:1006F0008001831603170230A500C830A40008004B
:10070000831603171708023A8A110A12031D8F2B4A
:10071000831203132F088A110A12031D8F2B8316CD
:1007200003171708033A8A110A12031D682B831254
:1007300003132F08003C8A110A12031C682B2F0890
:10074000403E840083130008F10083160317260837
:1007500084008317710880000230A500C830A4000F
:1007600008000F302F05013A8A110A120319C72B0E
:100770000F302F05023A8A110A12031D682B03104D
:10078000831603171A1803148A110A12CC2B0310AC
:100790008316031719180314831726088400800191
:1007A000800D840A80010230A500C830A400080032
:1007B0002D08B7008A110A12B71B682B8A110A127A
:1007C0008F210530B6000800B601B4013708831642
:1007D000031796008A110A120319F02B02309700B2
:1007E00008002D08013A8A110A12031D682BB51062
:1007F0008A110A128F2108002D088A110A12031D7E
:10080000682B2E08031D682B83160317033017056A
:10081000023A8A110A12031D1A2C831203130F3095
:100820002F05031D1A2C8316031718108A110A129C
:100830008F2108008316031703301705033A8A1126
:100840000A12031D682B831203130F302F05023C7D
:100850008A110A12031C682B83170F302F05831689
:100860000317983E840000108A110A128F21080095
:100870008A110A12682B2D08013A8A110A12031DE7
:10088000682BB5148A110A128F2108002D088A11CD
:100890000A12031D682B2E08031D682B83160317ED
:1008A00003301705023A8A110A12031D642C8312C1
:1008B00003130F302F05031D642C83160317181420
:1008C0008A110A128F2108008316031703301705B7
:1008D000033A8A110A12031D682B831203130F3087
:1008E0002F05023C8A110A12031C682B83170F3054
:1008F0002F0583160317983E840000148A110A12EC
:100900008F2108008A110A12682B83160317260804
:10091000840083120313831734088000831603179F
:100920000130A500C830A40008002D08013C8A1140
:100930000A12031C682B2D08B4008A110A1203192D
:10094000A52C83160317033097008A110A128F21F2
:1009500083160317C830AA000830A9008830A80001
:100960000830AD00D030AE004830AC00D830B20016
:100970000830B1008830B0000830B500D830B6007B
:100980004830B4000630990000309A000800831601
:1009900003171708033A8A110A12031D682B8312E2
:1009A00003132F08003C8A110A12031C682B2F081E
:1009B000403E840083130008F100831603172608C5
:1009C00083178400710880000130A500C830A4009E
:1009D0000800831603171708831203130339033A19
:1009E0008A110A12031D682B2F08403E84008313CE
:1009F0002D0880008A110A128F2108008316031720
:100A000083172608840083120313BF013F083D02A9
:100A10008A110A120319202D8A110A12BC0B132DF8
:100A20008A110A121F2D8A110A122A278000BF0A72
:100A3000840A8A110A12BA0F062DBB0A062DB601C6
:100A40003F0883160317A500403024064039883834
:100A5000A400831203138A110A1208000800080078
:040A60000800080082
:0C0A640083120313DC01DB01DA01FF3018
:100A7000DD00D9018312031310109010901210168C
:100A8000831603130C148316031307138717831697
:100A90000313981618151817181418128316031331
:100AA0000530990083120313181698178312031345
:100AB0000B178B1785108312031306148316031369
:100AC0000C160800831203138A110A125A18792D82
:100AD0008A110A12DA19AB2DDA15831203130030CA
:100AE0008E00FF308F008312031310148A110A1234
:100AF000AB2D831203138A110A12DA18892D83127F
:100B000003130030990083120313DA148A110A12B6
:100B1000A72D831203135B088A110A120319AB2D48
:100B2000831203138313523084005C088407000887
:100B300083120313990083120313DB038A110A1231
:100B4000031DA72D5A1DD9105A1DA72DDA01831296
:100B50000313DC0A0800831603130C120800831227
:100B600003131010831203138A110A125A18052E48
:100B70008A110A12DA1AE32D8A110A125A1BCD2D94
:100B80005A178312031364308E00FF308F008312D4
:100B9000031310148A110A12052EDA168312031396
:100BA0000713831603130713831203139813831277
:100BB0000313DC308E00FE308F00831203131014F9
:100BC0008A110A12052E831203138A110A125A1A65
:100BD000F92D5A1683120313071783120313E830F3
:100BE0008E00FF308F008312031310148A110A1233
:100BF000052E831203135A148312031398178312BA
:100C00000313D910831603130C16831203130C104D
:100C1000080083120313DC0151035D02031D080069
:100C20005108DD00831203135108493C8A110A124E
:100C30000319232E0730DB0083120313D914831604
:100C400003130C1608000130DB005A15FF30DD00DD
:0E0C500083120313D914831603130C16080025
:020C5E00030889
:100C600083120313CB000408C500831603178A11EF
:100C70000A12A81B6D2E290883120313C900CA008B
:100C80008A110A1203195B2E831603172A0883128E
:100C90000313C6008317460884000008F2004508C5
:100CA0008400CB1F831372088000C50AC60A8A110C
:100CB0000A12C90B4A2E8316031728084039403AF6
:100CC0008838A8000830A900831203134A08F200EC
:100CD0004B088300720803140800831203134B08A7
:100CE000830003100800F200030883120313CB00F3
:100CF00072080F39C9000408C60049088316031793
:100D00008A110A12AC1BAC2EAD008A110A1203190B
:100D10009F2E2E0883120313C5008317CB1F831346
:100D2000460884000008F200831745088400720812
:100D30008000C50AC60A8A110A12C90B8D2E8316B5
:100D400003172C084039403A8838AC00831203134B
:100D50004B088300031408000310080083170339AD
:100D6000983E84000014080083170339983E8400DD
:100D700000100800831203134C1C0800831603178D
:100D80001011111595146300000095101012111622
:100D900010111111080083120313B51C08008316EB
:100DA0000317951011161012111110111515831239
:100DB0000313C3018030C4008A110A12C30BDE2E54
:100DC000C40BDE2E831603171511080083160317B4
:100DD000951183120313C401C3018A110A12C30FB0
:100DE000EF2EC40FEF2E8A110A12F7260800831681
:100DF000031797010130910090010830950083128C
:100E00000313B4010130B500C001C101C201FF30BC
:100E1000B60083120313CE01CF01D0018312031356
:100E20008C11831603138C150B178B170800831670
:100E30000317951195149701831603138C1108005D
:100E4000F10007308A002830710703188A0A8200EF
:100E500042340734831203133B088A003A088200A5
:100E600012340134103401340034003400340834B6
:100E7000033404348834E034003400340134023460
:100E80000334013409340234203400340134013491
:100E9000043480348034093404340034003402349F
:100EA000FF34FF34FF340534073405348134003413
:100EB000083400340A34073405340134003408346B
:100EC00000340034831203133B088A003A0882007E
:100ED000F1000310F10D8A110A127B27BE00F10AFE
:100EE0008A110A127B27F10071088A003E083B072D
:100EF00003188A0A820007308A00823071070318BB
:100F00008A0A8200843407349234073496340734D2
:100F1000A2340734B8340734CA340734EA34073407
:100F20000034083404340334093404340C340334F6
:100F30004F3400346B34003473340034693400347B
:100F400044340034163403345534003453340034FC
:100F50004234003420340034443400344D340034FE
:100F600058340034353400343134003432340034F1
:100F70001234033423340034233400342334003453
:100F80002334003423340034233400342334003435
:100F90002334003420340334433400346F340034B9
:100FA0006E340034663400346934003467340034FD
:100FB00075340034723400346134003474340034D5
:100FC000693400346F3400346E340034203400341B
:100FD0003134003416340334453400345034003492
:100FE0003134003420340034493400344E34003479
:100FF0002F3400344F34003455340034543400342A
:101000001E30F000F00B02288601850183160313C1
:101010008601013085008316031307309F008A1173
:101020000A12F726831603178A150A126400033082
:101030001705033A831203138A110A1232258A15FF
:101040000A128313831203138A150A12D91853281C
:101050008313513084008A110A122F26831203133E
:101060008A150A12031C53288A150A128A110A12B9
:1010700009268A150A12831203134F08031D21281B
:10108000D018D001501C21284E0803192128CE0366
:10109000031D212883160317AD01C830AC0083124D
:1010A0000313D0012128D0185A28501821288A1556
:0610B0000A12212821288C
:044000000034003454
:02400E00FA3F77
:00000001FF


----------



## EXFLACO

Si todo anda ok que les parece usar optos de entrada usb y salida dmx mas alimentacion externa con un 7805 asi aislamos la interfase totalmente del usb de la pc? hay una interfase similar que utiliza este metodo y si tomamos una fuente externa de 5 v,mejor asi ningun corto no quemaria la salida usb de nuestra querida portatil  aqui subo esto fijense tb como proteje el integrado sn 74156 con zeners y resistencias


----------



## EXFLACO

De paso una direccion para bajar una version mejorada del jdm que podemos construir con unos pocos $$y no salir a comprar el programador para el pic pido disculpas de antemano si ya esta subida en algun lado del foro no tuve tiempo de mirar http://www.hamradioindia.org/circuits/feng.php


----------



## ivan_mzr

El .hex que utilize es el que da(o daba...) elektor en su pagina, microchip no tiene un ejemplo de interfaz pero si explican el protocolo. La verdad funciona muy bien.

Creo que maxim tenia un integrado RS485 que tiene integrado un optoacoplador. Llegando a casa checo el numero de parte.


----------



## capitanp

bueno ya que funciona, sacanos la duda...


llega a el canal 255 o hasta el 512?


----------



## ivan_mzr

Sabra Dios...y Marc Lienher

Dejame checarlo. Supongo que si, por que en la revista eso dice...

_¨The proposed setup transmits
the 512 DMX channels at a
rhythm of approximately 42 frames per
second using a computer¨_

y por que segun yo solo esta recibiendo un bus de datos del usb y hace la conversion al formato DMX, no retiene el dato.

Igual en cuanto pueda lo checo...quizas en la noche.


----------



## oscarcito_ale

hola ivan estoy en la duda antes de quemar el pic tengo el .hex que figura en el pdf que adjunte en mensajes anteriores (23) y el hex que me proporcionaste vos cual decis que me conviene el tuyo que ya lo probaste y funciono o el de la revista que no se si va a funcionar? (y comparando tu circuito con el mio son iguales no cambia nada solo el firmware del pic) disculpa que sea un poco pesado e ignorante simplemente no quiero quemar el pic para que luego no funcione vos sabras ya que probaste el tuyo y los resultados que obtuviste....Saludos


----------



## ivan_mzr

Deberias usar el que viene en elektor, que es el mismo que yo use. Y si no funciona ya te divertiras ideando el por que... un Pic mas un pic menos. 

http://www.elektor.com/magazines/2006/september/usb-dmx512-converter.58548.lynkx

060012-11.zip


----------



## oscarcito_ale

jeje gracias ivan un abrazo, les comento que la interfase anda un espectaculo lo unico es que no puedo hacerlo funcionar con el freestyler cuando esta iniciando me dice error open usb_dll y no me reconoce la interfas pero con el programa para testearlo anda un espectaculo lo probe hasta el canal 256 porque no me da mas el mojo II pero cuando pueda lo pruebo si llega hasta el 512 si alguien tiene alguna idea que puedo hacer para que funcione con el freestyler soy todo oidos. saludos


----------



## oscarcito_ale

Hola javier mira como comente en el mensaje 37 la interfas anda un espectaculo y lo del freeStyler 512 ya lo solucione consegui otros driver y listo lo probe hasta el canal 260 y funciona un espectaculo y lo de motores paso a paso aca tenes algo Aqui

Saludos Alejandro


----------



## rofa

me acaba de surgir una duda, no anda en vista, no?


----------



## fernandoae

El Vista apesta, en cualquiera de sus versiones! Quedate con el Xp que da problemas pero no son tantos...


----------



## oscarcito_ale

Hola ivan aca estan las fotos que me pediste, no se aprecian bien pero bueno.

Al pcb ya lo subi anteriormente, se lo puede mejorar, yo lo habia dejado así porque tenia un recorte de pertinax de esa medida nada mas... en cuanto a las imagenes se puede mejorar, yo de fiaca no le coloque un zocalo al pic ni le agregue una resistencia y el led de power ni siquiera lo monte en una caja jejeje.... gracias por tu comentarios ivan. Saludos


----------



## rofa

Que diferencia hay entre PIC16C745JW, PIC16C745JW y PIC16C745ISP ?


----------



## oscarcito_ale

mira rofa la diferencia de los pic es que uno es montaje superficial y el otro el convencional ( el que lo montas en los zocalos) que seria el isp con repecto al programador yo utilice el jmdplus que sale algo haci de $40 o $50 no recuerdo y anda de maravilla lo que si ojo el pic se graba una sola ves si te equivocas fuiste.... o si por algun motivo fallas en algun paso en el proceso de grabado estas frito....


----------



## rofa

Ok perfecto recien vi un que es osp, tambien es convencional, no? y con respecto al programador que conexión tiene con la pc?

Creo que programador me voy a comprar este _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-58057817-programador-de-microcontroladores-pic-usb-con-zocalo-zif-_JM_ despues con tiempo me voy a hacer uno y ese despues veo seguro algun compañero lo va a querer. 
Recien estube tratando de conseguir el micro y me costo bastante, en el unico lugar que lo consegui es ese de mercadolibre que esta posteado mas arriba. mañana ya voy a comprar todos los componentes asi lo armo. 

Y otra cosa, por que comparando el pcb de oscarsito con el esquema me surgieron un par de dudas , marque esa conexion en rojo porque creo que esta mal, o es asi. ¿ Le hago caso al esquema o al pcb?

¿ Ese componente que se une a las patas 9 y 10 del integrado, es un cristal o no? y no tiene solo 2 patas? Perdon por mi ignorancia


----------



## Chico3001

Si... yo creo que esa conexion esta mal, el cristal solo deberia estar conectado entre OSC1 y OSC2


----------



## rofa

voy a hacerle caso al pcb de oscarsito que ya le funciono y todo. mañana compro los componentes y lo armo.  otra duda el led, es uno rojo comun, no? y que resistencia lleva adelante?


----------



## ivan_mzr

Lo que pasa es que en el esquematico esta un resonador no un cristal eso es algo de lo que comento en los primeros post, por ejemplo oscar lo hizo con un crystal, yo lo hice con un oscilador y en el esquematico esta con un resonador.







Lo que me queda duda y no me habia fijado es en que no le pusiste capacitores oscar!   y en el datasheet lo marca de 15-33pf (varia segun el crystal).

PD:una capacidad alta de capacitancia le incrementa la estabilidad al oscilador.


----------



## oscarcito_ale

ivan_mzr dijo:
			
		

> Lo que pasa es que en el esquematico esta un resonador no un cristal eso es algo de lo que comento en los primeros post, por ejemplo oscar lo hizo con un crystal, yo lo hice con un oscilador y en el esquematico esta con un resonador.
> 
> Lo que me queda duda y no me habia fijado es en que no le pusiste capacitores oscar!  y en el datasheet lo marca de 15-33pf (varia segun el crystal).
> 
> PD:una capacidad alta de capacitancia le incrementa la estabilidad al oscilador.


 
Hola ivan, exactamente el pcb que elaboré se adapta a un cristal que era lo que consegui, lo que si, antes de grabar el pic le cambie para que trabaje con cristal y no con oscilador o resonador ( en mensajes anteriores hacia la misma pregunta).

Y referente a los capacitores que mencionas, en la pata del cristal ya me habia dado cuenta despues de terminar de soldar todo, pero mira que ya lo use numerosas veces y no tuve ningun tipo de problemas....de todas formas es cuestion de agregarle al pcb ya elaborado nada mas... ahora lo corrijo y lo subo de nuevo lo que si me gustaria saber como elimino ese archivo para colocar el nuevo el en mensaje nº 1 a quien le tengo que pedir al moderador?

Depende el programa que utilicen (soft)! deberia ser hs/4k-pll .... y cuales son las dudas con la salida dmx que tienen? una es masa, pata 6 data + y pata 7 data - ........todo es cuestion de mirar el esquema del circuito e interpretarlo en el pcb nada mas no tiene secreto lo unico que no esta en el esquema son los capacitores del cristal y el led de power

  Saludos


----------



## rofa

Ya lo hice y lo tengo funcionando, en un par de dias subo fotos, despues nesesito algo de ayuda con dmx

¿ Nadie tiene una version del freestyler en español o algun otro soft en español? ¿O aunque sea un manual o tutorial en español ?eso seria genial, y despues alguien me puede decir ¿por que no logro hacer andar unos martin mx4 con esta interfaz y el freestyler?

Desde ya muchas gracias. 

P.D.: Estube probando con otras cosas y es un lujo la interfase. ¿Alquien comprobo que pasa el canal 256? 

Un saludo


----------



## fernandoae

Y proba con tu flash, ponelo en la dirección 400 por ej y ves si funciona, creo que la interface es de 512CH.


----------



## rofa

claro fer pero mi flash llega hasta 256. por eso.


----------



## fernandoae

Ahh pequeño detalle! no sabía


----------



## oscarcito_ale

hola rofa me parece que la linea martin tiene su propio protocolo de comunicacion una vuelta me prestaron y venia con su propia consola y no funcionaba con la convencional dmx.a lo mejor estoy confundido. pero de probar y no anduvo me paso...


----------



## rofa

Puede ser Oscar, es probable que tengas que usar una interfase martin para que ande.


----------



## arielanda

hola a todos les tengo varias preguntas relacionadas al dmxaver si me pueden ayudar.tengo mucha experiencia en electronica pero poca en pic y eso me mata la cabeza buscando encontre un diagrama dmx usb que lleva el ci FT232 segun entedi no nesesito nada mas que este ci y el sp485 de salida esto es realmente una controladora usbdmx? y el otro punto el pic que se nombra tanto aca alguien me lo podra vender ya grabado? yo soy de mar del plata y no lo consigo y si lo conseguiria se me complica con el tema de grabarlo. desde ya muchas gracias y espero su respuesta mi meil es *políticas@delforo.com


**Como no cumplo las Políticas del Foro. Me editaron el mensaje.*
​


----------



## fernandoae

No es una interface usb-dmx...
Si te fijas el ft232 es una uart(convertidor en palabras sencillas)  usb a serie...
Y el sp485 es un transceptor half duplex rs-485, que adapta los niveles de tensiones entre ttl y rs484, que es el que usa el protocolo dmx512.
En Mar del Plata seguro que encontrás alguna casa de Electrónica donde graben pics, y sino armá un grabador por puerto serie, es re fácil y no gastás mas de 6$ en armarlo...


----------



## arielanda

Muchas gracias Fernando y ya que estoy te hago otra pregunta, yo encontre este diagrama al que hago mención mas atrás y por lo visto es eso y nada mas ahora, con lo que me decis vos me faltaria el controlador dmx ensi, es decir yo con esto que tengo hasta ahora tengo el usb.

Seria con salida sp485 hasta acá bien, la pregunta del millon para mi seria que es lo que me falta? y cómo lo incorporo a lo que ya tengo? y otra pregunta mas, yo en mi pc tengo salida serial y usb ¿ Cómo seria la controladora si la quiero conectar al serial sin pasar por usb?

Perdon el diagrama que tengo es el de enttec y lo saque de www.enttec.com


----------



## fernandoae

Por puerto serie la verdad que no conozco ninguna... pero seguro que existen  
Lo que te recomiendo es conseguir el pic del circuito de la primer pagina y armarlo... ya está comprobado y funciona.


----------



## anton1086

Hola tengo una pregunta, estoy dispuesto a hacer este DMX USB, pero me quedan estas preguntas, eh manejado luminarias para dar color a paredes, la coneccion es la siguiente:
DMX => Driver => Luminaria

Mi pregunta es:

Este DMX que se esta fabricando permite grabar las escenas? Es decir, una ves que lo desconecte de la computadora, puedo reproducirla la escena sin necesidad de ella? Solo por aclarar le llamo escena a un cambio de color, cada 5 minutos por decir un ejemplo. Caba aclarar que las luminaria qe uso son RGB y todo es de Philips.

Espero haber sido claro..

MIl GRACIAS:.


----------



## fernandoae

No, no es un controlador stand-alone como el de SunLite... ese si que está bueno!


----------



## anton1086

Genial fernando me queda una pregunta, esto:

USB DMX Interface

Presentado aquí, la interfaz USB DMX DMX permite que los sistemas de alumbrado compatible de control desde un PC a través de software.
Y la interfaz de usuario tiene tanto una salida DMX, así como una entrada de DMX, que puede procesar simultáneamente cada uno de 512 canales.

Dado que la comunicación entre el interfaz y PC con USB 1.1 estándar de obras 12MBit, todos los datos de entrada y salida lo suficientemente rápido para ser transferido. Incluso si se cambia el valor de los 512 canales, el flujo de datos DMX no llega a su fin. Para minimizar la carga en el ordenador, los datos DMX se almacenan en la interfaz y la transferencia sólo cambió los valores del canal.

Al seleccionar diferentes modos de operación pueden ser los datos de entrada DMX generada por ordenador o de un flujo de datos para crear la salida DMX. Por supuesto, la entrada DMX y datos de PC se pueden combinar en la interfaz y la entrada DMX transmitida desde el controlador al software. La parte DMX completa transceptor es eléctricamente (max separados. 1000V) del resto del circuito. Luego está la posibilidad de interactuar con una fuente de alimentación externa y así sucesivamente operación independiente para usar como un repetidor o para permitir la conexión a un concentrador USB pasivo.

Cuando la señal de salida puede ser Interbyte, tramas, Marcos y del recreo, y también establecer el número del canal y el byte de inicio. Esto hace que sea posible operar tampoco DMX 100% compatible con los dispositivos de la interfaz.
En el modo repetidor, la interfaz también se puede ajustar el comportamiento de sincronización de la señal DMX de entrada se usa como la señal de salida se genera de nuevo con los valores de tiempo ajustado. 

El control en el PC se realiza mediante un archivo DLL. Proporciona funciones para comunicarse con los interfaces de conexión. No puede ser de hasta 32 interfaces para conectar a un ordenador, de curso, prácticamente la capacidad de transmisión limitada, el número de USB.



Una vez más todas las características de la interfaz:

•DMX-512 de salida compatible (512 canales)
•DMX-512 de entrada compatible (512 canales)
•Interfaz USB 1.1 compatible con PC
•Búfer de los datos DMX en la interfaz de
•Opto-tranceiver DMX aislados (máx. 1000V)
•Parámetros de tiempo DMX programable
•No necesita fuente de alimentación externa a menos que la interfaz se utiliza en un puerto de alta potencia USB
•Que operan a baja puerto USB (por ejemplo, un concentrador pasivo) con fuente de alimentación externa posible
•Probado con éxito los puertos con Win98SE, Win2k, WinXP y Vista con USB 1.1 y USB 2.0
•Artnet <-> DMX controlador permite la operación como Artnet Nodo 

La interfaz es compatible con el software siguiente:

•MagicQ de ChamSys
•DMXControl
•FreeStyler
•Madrix
•MXWendler (motor de vídeo)
•el tabú de control de la luz de la serie
•PC_Dimmer
•IP Symcon
•Programas de apoyo a Artnet
•Fácil integración en sus proyectos de software posible propio

Es la traducción de la paguina de aleman a español, http://www.digital-enlightenment.de/usbdmx.htm

Mi pregunta es este hace lo mismo que el sunLite?

p.d. En la parte de abajo anexan el .rar con TODOOO para hacerloo, dan hasta los Gerber y pos si fuera poco tambien SMD. 

Mil GRacias!!!


----------



## fernandoae

#*83*
Si y no, maneja equipos dmx512 pero conectado a la pc solamente, no es StandAlone (que funciona independiente )


----------



## djkerman

Hola.... Yo me confundi y pense que era un cristal comun.. queme el pic.. le puse un cristal con sus respectivos capacitores y nada.... despues estube viendo que si se le pone un cristal hay que cambiar una opcion al quemar el pic, y este pic se puede quemar una sola vez, Se conguira el Resonador aca en Argentina. o compro un PIc nuevo?...


Saludos y Gracias..


----------



## oscarcito_ale

Hola kerman mira yo al mio lo configure tal cual podes ver en mensajes anteriores y lo tengo funcionando con un cristal comun y sin los capacitores es mas conecte mal la alimentacion probeniente del usb no me habia dado cuenta y me calentaba a lo loco y no sabia porque pero cuando controlo el pinout usb vi el error fatal pero ni haci se quemo el micro hasta ahora anda un espectaculo no me puedo quejar me costo aprender a usar el software nada mas pero nada de otro mundo.de ultima mandam un privado y te mando el .hex para que compares con el que grabaste. Saludos


----------



## djkerman

oscarcito_ale dijo:


> Hola kerman mira yo al mio lo configure tal cual podes ver en mensajes anteriores y lo tengo funcionando con un cristal comun y sin los capacitores es mas conecte mal la alimentacion probeniente del usb no me habia dado cuenta y me calentaba a lo loco y no sabia porque pero cuando controlo el pinout usb vi el error fatal pero ni haci se quemo el micro hasta ahora anda un espectaculo no me puedo quejar me costo aprender a usar el software nada mas pero nada de otro mundo.de ultima mandam un privado y te mando el .hex para que compares con el que grabaste. Saludos



Buenas....

Bueno te comento un poco,  el tema es el siguiente el proyecto este lo saque de la revista elektor, y despues investigando llegue a este posteo, cuando arme el circuito no me di cuenta  que tenia un resonador, pense que era un cristal comun, pero si me llamo la atencion lo de las 3 patas jaja, pero lo pase por alto.... y el Pic lo queme asi como lo baje el hex  de la web de elektor, que se supone que el hex esta tildado para usar con resonador, y no con cristal... Ahora la onda es.... donde consigo un resonador soy de (Bs As Capital federal) o me tendria que andar igual y estoy fallando en otra cosa?...
O me compro otro Pic jajaja...  Igual hace poco que empeze con los Pic, mucho no entiendooo....
Bueno gracias por tu ayudaa.... Yo estoy Armando Par 56 Dmx de Led. si te interasa te mando info......

Saludos y gracias por todo...

Perdon no me Deja mandar privados. soy nuevitoo...


----------



## ivan_mzr

Despues de un tiempo de tener la interfaz olvidada, le hice un par de pruebas y puedo confirmar que si funciona hasta los 512 canales (probada con una MEGA BAR de American Dj), y la otra cosa buena es que el nuevo programa de FreeStyler 3.3.2 funciona muy bien, proximamente la probare con unas cabezas moviles de 16 canales mas barras LED y veremos que tal se comporta.


----------



## piovi

Hola!! como algunos aqui tambien he encontrado el proyecto de elektor, pero al tener problemas buscando en internet tambien termine aqui. lei todo hasta ahora pero no encuentro solucion. yo confundi tambien lo del resonador y compre un xtal de dos patas comun de 6. lo puse sin capacitores ni nada, el pic por defecto como viene en el hex se graba en H4 con pll que es segun decian el que habia que seleccionar si se usaba xtal. alguien tiene idea de alguna posible solucion? poner un resonados sin regrabar el pic ni modificar nada mas? en la pc me da el error siguiente:-windows detuvo este dispositivo por que informo de problemas. (codigo 43)   a alguien le paso lo mismo? desde ya muchas gracias! tal vez suba unas fotos para mostrarles como quedo, la verdad q qdo bastante pantera la interfaz jajaja


----------



## capitanp

piovi dijo:


> Hola!! como algunos aqui tambien he encontrado el proyecto de elektor, pero al tener problemas buscando en internet tambien termine aqui. lei todo hasta ahora pero no encuentro solucion. yo confundi tambien lo del resonador y compre un xtal de dos patas comun de 6. lo puse sin capacitores ni nada, el pic por defecto como viene en el hex se graba en H4 con pll que es segun decian el que habia que seleccionar si se usaba xtal. alguien tiene idea de alguna posible solucion? poner un resonados sin regrabar el pic ni modificar nada mas? en la pc me da el error siguiente:-windows detuvo este dispositivo por que informo de problemas. (codigo 43) a alguien le paso lo mismo? desde ya muchas gracias! tal vez suba unas fotos para mostrarles como quedo, la verdad q qdo bastante pantera la interfaz jajaja


 


lo que pasa es que este pic lo puedes grabar solo una vez, si leiste todo el post alguien publico el hex modificado para cristal, solo tendras que leer el post y comprar otro pic

saludos


----------



## piovi

capitanp dijo:


> lo que pasa es que este pic lo puedes grabar solo una vez, si leiste todo el post alguien publico el hex modificado para cristal, solo tendras que leer el post y comprar otro pic
> 
> saludos



sucede que si lei todo, e ivan dio otro .HEX pero el mismo despues dijo q era el mismo de la revista de elktor que es el que tengo yo. la verdad ya no se que modificar, voy a ir a comprar un resonador ceramico de tres pines que creo que es lo que el esquematico propone... aparte que me sale mas barato que comprar otro pic  jaja despues les dire si anduvo, de ser asi no tengo problema en subir fotos ayudar a armarlo etc!

Y para alguien que pregunto antes, Tengo drivers para windows vista y 7 con la respectiva explicacion de como se instalan, si alguien los necesita me dice!! saludoss!


----------



## piovi

ivan_mzr dijo:


> ya me habia dado por vencido, pero lo encontre en la compu del negocio...
> 
> El PCB tiene opcion para utilizar Resonador, Crystal u Oscilador. Solo hay que escoger al momento de programar el pic la opcion correcta de tipo de oscilador. En el que construi que fue con un oscilador seleccione E4 que es Clock externo con PLL (6Mhz) y utilizando el JDM y el Ic-Prog solo hay que seleccionar las casillas.



ivan podrias subir por favor de alguna manera como lograste hacer funcionar la interfaz esta? no encuentro manera me tira error (codigo 43) la pc respecto al dispositivo cuando lo enchufo... sera el oscilador?? gracias!!


----------



## angel_oriel

Una pregunta, no logro conseguir el DS75176 asi que queria preguntar si es factible reemplazarlo por el SN75176BP?


----------



## djkerman

Yo uso el SN75176 es el mas comun.. por lo menos aca en argentina... sale 0.75 uss aproximadamente... si no podes probar con el MAX485 pero no estoy muy seguro... abrazo.,,


----------



## fernandoae

> Una pregunta, no logro conseguir el DS75176 asi que queria preguntar si es factible reemplazarlo por el SN75176BP?


Para eso sirven las hojas de datos, baja una, despues la otra y comparà


----------



## angel_oriel

djkerman dijo:


> Yo uso el SN75176 es el mas comun.. por lo menos aca en argentina... sale 0.75 uss aproximadamente... si no podes probar con el MAX485 pero no estoy muy seguro... abrazo.,,


Y tuviste que hacer cambios o dejaste el circuito igual?


----------



## djkerman

Miraaa... si no me equivo el diseño origial es con un SN75176 es el receiver mas comun en los sistemas dmx. lo hice tal cual esta... saludos


----------



## fernandoae

Me parece que no le diste bola a mi comentario, si te bajás las dos hojas de datos te vas a poder dar cuenta si la posición de los pines es la misma o no, para eso sirven.


----------



## angel_oriel

fernandoae dijo:


> Me parece que no le diste bola a mi comentario, si te bajás las dos hojas de datos te vas a poder dar cuenta si la posición de los pines es la misma o no, para eso sirven.


Es que estoy buscando la hoja del sn, porque encontre una y estaba en asiatico y no entendi nada XD


----------



## fernandoae

https://www.google.com.ar/#hl=es&gs....,cf.osb&fp=35b434687972f045&biw=1047&bih=489No se donde buscaste pero con solo poner el nombre del integrado en Google ya te sale, y sinó le agregás la palabra DATASHEET después del nombre y listo...

SN75176BP
https://www.google.com.ar/#hl=es&gs....,cf.osb&fp=35b434687972f045&biw=1047&bih=489

DS75176
http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/8465/NSC/DS75176.html


----------



## angel_oriel

fernandoae dijo:


> https://www.google.com.ar/#hl=es&gs....,cf.osb&fp=35b434687972f045&biw=1047&bih=489No se donde buscaste pero con solo poner el nombre del integrado en Google ya te sale, y sinó le agregás la palabra DATASHEET después del nombre y listo...
> 
> SN75176BP
> https://www.google.com.ar/#hl=es&gs....,cf.osb&fp=35b434687972f045&biw=1047&bih=489
> 
> DS75176
> http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/8465/NSC/DS75176.html


Gracias 

Segun veo, es el mismo, asi que usare el SN


----------



## fernandoae

Si, generalmente son lo mismo... esas letras adicionales o bien te indican el fabricante o las caracteristicas como tensiones y temperaturas de operación y cosas asi...


----------



## angel_oriel

Gracias por la ayuda estimado  

Pregunta, como dejo activado la opcion de cristal oscilador en el icprog???

Saludos.


----------



## djkerman

fijate si podes usar el winpic y dejalo como viene por default.. HS/4K-PLL a mi ahi me funcion con cristal comun,,, abrazooo


----------



## angel_oriel

djkerman dijo:


> fijate si podes usar el winpic y dejalo como viene por default.. HS/4K-PLL a mi ahi me funcion con cristal comun,,, abrazooo


Es que yo tengo el Pipo2 y no se como configurarlo en el Winpic, sino lo usaria en ese y no habria dramas


----------



## piovi

Hola gente!! hoy traigo un reto mas que se me presento para seguir mejorando el circuito y llevarlo a la version 2.0. el circuito anda barbaro y es simple, ahora se me ocurrio poner optoacopladores en la salida para proteger tanto el circuito como nuestro preciado puerto usb de posibles fallas en las luces que conectemos, seria desastrozo que nos entrara 220v por el DMX :S estuve leyendo bastante sobre optoacopladores pero todavia no estoy seguro de como se conectarian o en que parte del circuito los pondria. dejo el esquematico del proyecto. a alguien se le ocurre o tiene idea como modificarlo para optoacoplar las salidas??


----------



## tecniloco80

seria algo asi


----------



## piovi

Cómo en nuestro proyecto no se está usando RX (que de todos modos creo que es de gusto) habria solo que poner un opto entre el pic y el semiconductor entonces?, me estaría quedando el GND del dmx sin cubrir y peligraría mi puerto USB. esto es asi o solo me estoy enredando?? Muchas gracias y saludos!!!


----------



## tecniloco80

piovi dijo:


> Como en nuetro proyecto no se esta usando RX (que de todos modos creo q es de gusto) habria solo que poner un opto entre el pic y el semiconductor entonces?, me estaria quedando el GND del dmx sin cubrir y peligraria mi puerto USB. esto es asi o solo me estoy enredando?? muchas gracias y saludos!!!



si tienes que cubrir el gnd por eso lleva el convertidor dc-dc solo que en la foto que subi que es de open dmx lo pusieron asi unido pero deberia ir mas o menos asi 

esquematico en eagle
Ver el archivo adjunto untitled.zip
es un ejemplo no mas no te digo que tiene que armarlo asi por que no lo pude probar no se si funcionara pero mas o menos te da una idea


----------



## arielmacross

Lo use varios dias ,,mediante el manual en español que trae pude aprender a grabar escenas y jugar con varias funciones que trae.
Al otro dia lo prendo y conecto el led movil,,cargo la escena para que reprodusca lo que hice el dia anterior y no pasa nada.
Ahora traté de cargar de nuevo el led desde el directorio y nada, ni siquiera lo detecta al led.
Despues probé con otro cabezal que tengo y tampoco lo detecta.
Estoy recordando si configuré alguna función sin querer o si toque algun botón que esté impidiendo que el interface detecte los equipos.
Estoy leyendo el manual atentamente pero no hay ninguna explicacion de esta falla.
La interface prende la luz roja y la verde que quiere decir que está funcionado supuestamente.
El problema es que tengo que hacer unos eventos de iluminacion y prescso que alguien pueda darme una solución.
Ya que el interface esta buena, por que los primeros dias que lo use tenia toda las funciones necesarias para realizar un evento..


----------



## piovi

Mirá , yo creo que lo que te pasa es un problema de canales, fijate bien que el equipo que cargaste en freestyler tenga puesto el mismo canal de inicio que le pusiste al cabezal o equipo que conectás, me entendiste ?


----------



## Niht

Una pregunta Para fernandoae la interfaz que me enviaste es de cuantos canales? y puedo cambiar los fuses para usar un cristal de 20 MHZ?


----------



## fernandoae

Si, se le pueden modificar los fuses... no veo mas el mensaje no se que pasó


----------



## ivsa

que tal compañeros les comento que arme la interface usb dmx y les comento que todo salio muy bien apenas lo termine ayer esta algo rustico pero funciono a la primera el pic lo grabe con un grabador que dan aqui mismo el que lleva 3 led , use mi lap top ,tenia mis dudas si usar mi lap o una de escritorio ya que mencionaban que no dan el voltage para programar y si haciendo pruebas antes de grabar el pic cheque que solo me daba 11.36 vol pp , como compre 2 pic me anime a hacerlo y para mi sorpresa se grabo perfectamente sin error, use el ic-prog y hay algo mas antes de todo lo anterior mi grabador despues de armarlo lo probe poniendo un pic que tenia una tarjeta de una caja fuerte 16f84, lo podia leer y borrar pero no podia volverlo a grabar con su misma informacion me daba error al igual que a otros compañeros asi que probe cambiando configuraciones al ic-prog y di con algo que esta en "miscelanea - prioridad del proceso, estaba en " normal " le marque a tiempo real , me dejo de dar errores " lo use con freestyle y andubo bien lo seguire probando


----------



## fernandoae

Que bueno! y cual circuito probaste? el que subi yo?


----------



## ivsa

que tal , arme el que subio oscarcito_ale y si alcanza los 512 canales dmx la probe con una cabeza movil pr575 y todo bien


----------



## fernandoae

Y en windows 7 probaste? funciona?


----------



## ivsa

Que tal *Fernandoae* disculpa aun no pruebo la interface con w7 , te quiero hacer una consulta quiero armar otra interface para tener 2 universo y asi poder controlar mas luminarias el detalle es que no se si hay que modificar algo al archivo .hex , aqui hablan de modificar pero yo desconosco lo que es programacion http://www.todopic.com.ar/foros/index.php?topic=18862.20, claro que aqui hablan de otra interface pero quiro estar seguro antes de grabar el pic te agradesco si me hechas la mano gracias.


----------



## fernandoae

La verdad que teniendo solo el .hex no creo que se puedan usar dos adaptadores en simultáneo, por que? bueno porque cada dispositivo usb (mouse, teclado, hub o lo que sea) tiene dos numeros que lo identifican, el VENDOR ID (fabricante) y el PRODUCT ID (producto)...  con esto lo que se hace es identificar al dispositivo una vez que se conecta a la pc y asignar el driver correspondiente. 
En la placa que yo subi con cambiar el product id funcionaria porque se comporta como un puerto serie comun y corriente, en el resto no sabria decirte.


----------



## ivsa

Gracias por responder Fernandoae , no solo esta el archivo .hex en el .zip  tambien  hay varios archivos .asm y otros mas que suguro es a lo que te refieres para poder modificar y compilar , corrigeme si me equivoco. esto es lo que viene en uno de los archivos.


retlw	0x03		; idVendor - 0x0403 is FTDI Vendor ID
	retlw	0x04		; high order byte

	retlw	0x88		; idProduct O'ksi'D product id from FTDI
	retlw	0xE0
	retlw	0x00		; bcdDevice
	retlw	0x00
	retlw	0x01		; iManufacturer


----------



## fernandoae

Claro, en el descriptor usb tenes que modificar uno de estos dos, preferiblemente el ProductId...
    retlw    0x03        ; idVendor - 0x0403 is FTDI Vendor ID
    retlw    0x04        ; high order byte

    retlw    0x88        ; idProduct O'ksi'D product id from FTDI
    retlw    0xE0

Y despues poner lo mismo en el archivo ogenint.inf de la carpeta de drivers, y probar, no estoy completamente seguro pero deberia andar.


----------



## kaiser80s

pero cuantas salidas puedo sacar de es micro ? por lo que veo solo tienes conectada 1


----------



## locodelafonola

kaiser80s dijo:


> pero cuantas salidas puedo sacar de es micro ? por lo que veo solo tienes conectada 1


  el programa te da a manejar una sola salida ...no permite mas el micro


----------



## dinoelectro

kaiser80s dijo:


> pero cuantas salidas puedo sacar de es micro ? por lo que veo solo tienes conectada 1



solo necesitas una salida para controlar los 512 canales que especifica el protocolo..


----------



## MatthewARG

Si mal no vi todo esto empezo en 2009 alguien podria poner alguna version de este circuito mas reciente o pasar en limpio las mejoras, tengo ganas de armar este circuito!


----------



## oscarcito_ale

MatthewARG dijo:


> Si mal no vi todo esto empezo en 2009 alguien podria poner alguna version de este circuito mas reciente o pasar en limpio las mejoras, tengo ganas de armar este circuito!


 

Hola Matthew mira al circuito lo tengo armado y funcionando lo utilizo con unos par led y nunca tuve problema el pic aun se consigue pese a que esta discontinuado (Link) y algo mas reciente hay otro tema similar pero con un pic de la serie 18f https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/aporte-adaptador-usb-dmx-freestyler-pic18fxx50-102893/


----------



## MatthewARG

oscarcito_ale dijo:


> Hola Matthew mira al circuito lo tengo armado y funcionando lo utilizo con unos par led y nunca tuve problema el pic aun se consigue pese a que esta discontinuado y algo mas reciente hay otro tema similar pero con un pic de la serie 18f



Gracias por el dato voy a intentar hacerlo, soy aficionado nunca programe un PIC espero poder hacerlo y comprar el quemador indicado


----------

